# When can I get the flow into my site?



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello all,

I had my site up at the end of April. I am doing all the marketing work on my own. 

What I did:

1) I did a bit of SEO (adding meta tag, meta words etc) and I submitted my site to ODP, Google, Yahoo and MSN. 

2) I search out Tshirt blog and send invitation for them to visit my site.

3) I tell all my friends about my site and ask them to forward it out for me.

4) I open an account at myspace and del.icio.us but didn't do much with it yet.

Result so far:

1)ODP submition has been a month but my site is still not up(I heard the general waiting time is 3-6 weeks?) I just send an email to invite the editor to check out my site but haven't heard from her.

2)when I typed my site URL at Yahoo and MSN, just my site come up but no description under the url. In Google, my main page doesn't always come up, sometimes, FAQ page come up.

3)There are around 30 hit per day and P/V average around 4.7

4)Only few sales has been made

What can I do to improve the situation? I don't know if I m freaking out too fast and too early. But I know most of the traffic came from direct source and I know that after the first wave of friends, there will be nothing left. 

Can any of you give me some advices in terms of attracting more hit and making real sales? 

Most of the people like my site and design but they don't buy....Am I missing something important?

Thanks a ton for reading such a long post and if you can give me some suggestion, I will be even happier  

chi


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I don't know if its just me, but I got about 30 runtime errors coming up then couldn't get off the site!


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

keep it up....don't give up to promote your website


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

I had a look at your site too. I did not find any problems loading the page(s).
The site looks fine to me. (Did you use ZenCart?).

The only advice I could give you is, to visit the marketing threads on this forum. You will find really good advices there.
Good luck..!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

many times at least with google.. they have a thing called the sandbox.. when sites are new.. it is quite common for them to be in googles sand box.. and not rank well when searched for terms etc for a period of a couple months etc..
Here is a link with an explaination...

Sandbox theory - SEO Chat

The site that this is from is 
www.forums.seochat.com
and has alot of useful info on seo, how to do it.. and what it does for you.. so is good reading for anyone trying to get their web sites opitmized..

hope it helps..
sue


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea, it's still early in the game. You have only been up for a little over a month. The key is not giving up, and continuing to put yourself out there. If you dont have any business cards, get some made up ASAP. Get a clever design that people will remember, and hand them out to everyone you come in contact with as well. You may also want design a simple, yet captivating flyer/ad that you can just photocopy off a ton of... and hit up college campuses, rec centers, any place that you can post them... 

The key is not giving up.


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

*liza,* may I know what browser are you using?
*
supermokh*, thx for your support
*
fred,* I ask some company to set up the whole site for me, I am not sure they used ZenCart or not.

*sue*, thanks for your info. Do you know why there is no description under my site at Yahoo and MSN?

*tim*, yea, I will try to sale more at the local market first. It will ease a bit of pressure off the internet site slow response. Thanks


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

mashPotato said:


> *liza,* may I know what browser are you using?
> *
> supermokh*, thx for your support
> *
> ...


It takes a little time. The hits you're getting right now are probably just the SEO bots scanning your site for content so they know where to put you. They will do it more and more and more..... and eventually you'll start showing up, with more information etc. It won't happen over night.


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

mashPotato said:


> *liza,* may I know what browser are you using?


 
I am logged in on AOL 9.0VR. I had another look to see if it the problem was still there and exactly the same thing happenend.

MESSAGE (a runtime error has occurred, line 78. Error could not get the display property. Invalid argument.) 

As soon as I clicked on any of the pics or links, this happened, and just kept saying the same thing for as long as I was on the site! I couldn't do anything then! Perhaps it is my computer? 

Good luck with it all anyway.

Liza


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

Chi, 

Maybe you should have a look at this site and make use of their tool(s).

https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/docs/en/about.html


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

lizacwilson said:


> Perhaps it is my computer?


Did you try another browser? FireFox shows almost every mistake that is made in the source.


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

fredschellart said:


> Did you try another browser? FireFox shows almost every mistake that is made in the source.


Ok, I checked the site out in firefox, and inernet explorer 7, and I had no problems viewing them there, so the problem is only when I am logged in on AOL!


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for checking it out for me.

In these few days, I am reading upon the SEO links that you guys send me. Learnt alot. But still a long way to go.

I would like to suggest a site back bruceclay.com - Search Engine Optimization - SEO Training, Tools and Free Advice on Search Engine Ranking, Submission, and Placement, they have this Search Engine Relationship Chart, quite nice.

Is there a lot of people using AOL in the states? I am in HK, I don't think my programmer will able to fix that AOL problem....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there a lot of people using AOL in the states? I am in HK, I don't think my programmer will able to fix that AOL problem....


Yes, a lot of people still use AOL.

More importantly, a lot of "buying" type customers seem to come from AOL and AOL searches.


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you guys know where can I get AOL or info abt it? I don't have high hopes for my programmer to fix the problem for me since he doesn't even know wht's AOL...


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

mashPotato said:


> Do you guys know where can I get AOL or info abt it? I don't have high hopes for my programmer to fix the problem for me since he doesn't even know wht's AOL...


AOL, is short for America On-Line. It is an internet service provider, where it offers people acess to internet related services, like e-mails etc and dial up, and broadband etc. I always log on to the internet, rather than using firefox or internet explorer, so that I can check my e-mails!  

I really don't know why there was a problem when I looked at the site when connected to AOL. I am just wondering if somebody else that uses AOL might take a look at it, and see if the same things happen. 

I would'nt want you to go to a lot of trouble searching for a problem if the majority of people dont actually have a problem when viewing the site!

CAN ANYONE HELP HERE??

By the way, how are things going now? Have you made any progress?

Liza


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Chi - I looked at your site and had no problems (Explorer 7) - Your Programmer doesn't know what AOL is (?) Well, that tells you alot - Best of Luck


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks liza and tom. 

Liza, There isn't much progress since my last entry. I am trying to write up a press release and send it out later. Hope it will drive more traffic to my site. 

Tom, I know my programmer is not that good...I have a lot of trouble wif him but I can't do much since I have started that project wif him already. I know we are fine in IE, Safari and Firefox, but for AOL, I reli don't know where can get that browser and test it. Can somone help out???

Thanks


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

mashPotato said:


> Thanks liza and tom.
> 
> Liza, There isn't much progress since my last entry. I am trying to write up a press release and send it out later. Hope it will drive more traffic to my site.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm sure it will all work out just fine! Your site is really good, so you're bound to get some interest soon! 

If you're still worried about AOL, maybe you should start a new thread asking if anyone using Aol would check out your site to see if they experienced any problems? You will probably get more response with a thread dedicated to just that, as more people are more likely to read a new thread. Best of luck anyway, and keep up the good work.

Liza


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your continue support Liza. Yea, I guess I will start a new post to see whether the AOL problem can be solve. Thanks again


----------

